# Insurance Industry Outlook on Rideshare



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Center for Insurance Policy Research (CIPR), part of the National Association of Insurance Commissioners (NAIC) 7/19/2016 PowerPoint presentation rendered as a PDF entitled "Introduction to Sharing Economy ▪ Disruptive Innovation to Economic Institution"

http://www.naic.org/documents/cipr_events_dis_innovation_presentation.pdf?1470066056954

November, 2016 report "The Sharing Economy: An Innovative Way to Do Traditional Business"
http://www.naic.org/documents/topic_sharing_economy_sharing_additional_innovative_tb.pdf

Please review these documents before commenting.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

what jumped out at me was:


> All of the net employment growth in the U.S. economy from 2005 to 2015 appears to have occurred in alternative work arrangements.


i dont know how they will go from that to 4% growth w/in the next 4-8 years.......still no clue how this will happen


----------

